# Windows 10 Cumulative Update (July 12th)



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

If you're running version *10.0.10586.420*, the cumulative update today will update it to version *10.0.10586.494*









It'll also update Internet Explorer to version *11.0.33* and Windows Defender to version *4.9.10586.494







*

I haven't had a chance yet to determine what other changes were made.

-------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

Thanks for the update.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I've got all the useless and unneeded Windows 10 apps uninstalled, so nothing new (besides what's mentioned in post #1) stands out.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

A lot of things changed noticed by Autoruns ( v13.52) . A ton of deletions, shown in red, are displayed when I compare to saved file from April 2016.


----------



## storage_man (Nov 6, 2003)

IT did change your registry. How do I know ? I applied this patch to the my registry on 2 Win 10 machines last week.

"Add or Remove Drives in the Navigation Pane of File Explorer

Navigate to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Desktop\NameSpace\DelegateFold ers
and delete the sub key:
{F5FB2C77-0E2F-4A16-A381-3E560C68BC83} "

I had removed the sub key which removes the display. After the Cumulative update this week, the Sub Key was back.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Did the update on two win10 systems here and my company surface 3. I did not notice any difference.


----------

